# New (?) 4X4 Method Ideas



## cardsNcubes (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I don't know if these have been thought up before, but here are a couple of ideas I had for solving a 4X4.

F3L - Basically Friedrich F2L with an extra edge
1. Centers
2. Cross
3. Create/Insert Corner-Edge-Edge "pairs" or sets
4. Last Layer (OLL + PLL)

Also (my favorite)

CFX4
1. Make 1 full center & bottom half of all other centers. except opposite side (white=full center, yellow=no center yet)
2. F2L
3. Expand off upper corners, create 2x2 blocks
4. Solve like a 2x2

I don't have my Eastsheen 4x4 yet, so I don't know if these are even possible. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

These methods are possible, but useless for speedcubing

CFX4 makes no sense. If you make 1 full center and expand that to 2x2 blocks from the corners later..... well, try it after you get your Eastsheen

I hope you will try to solve your 4x4x4 without any help from the internet.
But afterwards, look up reduction if you want to get fast


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> These methods are possible, but useless for speedcubing
> 
> CFX4 makes no sense. If you make 1 full center and expand that to 2x2 blocks from the corners later..... well, try it after you get your Eastsheen
> 
> ...




does solving it by myself to the point of parity count? just curious lol


----------



## cardsNcubes (Mar 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> These methods are possible, but useless for speedcubing
> 
> CFX4 makes no sense. If you make 1 full center and expand that to 2x2 blocks from the corners later..... well, try it after you get your Eastsheen
> 
> ...



I'll try to solve it by myself, because i didn't with my 3X3. I actually meant expand off the upper corners. Sorry I didn't clarify. I'll try it, because when I say it it sounds impossible, but in my head, I can see it working.:confused:

Either way, thanks for the feedback


----------



## ostracod (Mar 10, 2009)

I posted my revenge method in another 4 by 4 thread... But I feel that it especially relevant to this thread. I happened to make a method called F3L a few days ago:

http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/revenge/F3L.html

WHAT A COINCIDENCE :U

From my experience, it's less efficient to solve the cross first, because it gives you less room to make corner-edge...-edge sets. It would be interesting, however, to generate a set of revenge OLLs and PLLs. There would be a lot to memorize (you'd probably do a multiple step OLL and PLL). I prefer commutators, personally. ;P

It is definitely possible to solve w/o a solution from the web... My method uses only one memorized MOVE SEQUENCE to solve for edge parities... And I generated the move sequence from an arbitrary set of repeated moves (r' U2 r' U2 r' U2 r' U2 r') and I stuck a commutator at the end to neaten up the result.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 10, 2009)

I solve edges differently than most people, here are a few pairs.

blue on U and orange on F

scramble - u' f2 R L' U2 B' l r' U b2 r b l2 L' D' F R l' U' l' B2 f R' d2 f2 b2 d L2 l2 D' f' L' d2 b2 R' r' b D2 B' F2




centers 

blue - R' d2 f'
yellow - U r' F r
green - R' d B d' B U' l U2 l'
white - u' B L2 u L u' L2 u
red - z'r2 U r2 D' r2 U2

leave the bars scrambled







pair 1 - U R U' r
pair 2 - B' R B r'
pair 3 - F R2 F' r'
pair 4 - F' L F l2
pair 5 - R' F R F' r2
pair 6 - F' L F r'
pair 7 - U L' U' l2
pair 8 - F' L F r2



Anyone else use this? I just found it one day while messing around. Pretty ballin'.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 10, 2009)

hmm. I can't get that scramble to work :/

Do you mind actually saying what you do instead of giving an example?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> hmm. I can't get that scramble to work :/
> 
> Do you mind actually saying what you do instead of giving an example?


Try this (even if he's missing a pairing).


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Lucas, and yeah I left out the last pair because I am sure everyone here knows how to do the rest, plus 3x3x3 stage. With this method, you can avoid really crappy diagonally swapped pairs often. I like it!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 10, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > hmm. I can't get that scramble to work :/
> ...



woah thanks Lucas!


----------



## chencube (May 27, 2009)

Hi, My name is Hong Chen and I created F3L and F4L method solveing 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 for more than 5 years. My first attempt was on 2005 Sweden open. I created this method one week after I got the cube and at that time I had not known any other methods. 

This was first mentioned by Chris after 2007 Canadian open in the thread
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7208&view=previous
He broke the WR of 3x3x3 BLD in that competition.

It can be used as speedcubing and my best time in competition is 70 seconds in 2007. I am old time cuber (46 years old) and do not have fast hand. But I think people can solve this under 1 minute with fast hand and that is not bad. The most fun is in the searching the algorithms and I think because I am not using reduction I know a lot more algorithms in last layer than most of the people. I created youtube at 
http://www.youtube.com/chencube
The total example in Java was at 
http://chencube.blogspot.com/

And here is the result of WCA competition.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005CHEN02
All the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 are using F3L and F4L.


----------

